# xpath für zwei attribute abzufragen



## wreid (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo allerseits

ich habe ein Aufgabe die ich nicht lösen kann, gesucht wird alle Transitionen, die
weder bei der Aktion a3 starten noch enden.


```
<activate>
<transition start="a1" ende="a2">
<punkt typ="start" x="60" y="30"/>
<punkt typ="zwischen" x="60" y="40"/>
<punkt typ="zwischen" x="60" y="45"/>
<punkt typ="ende" x="60" y="50"/>
</transition>
<transition start="a2" ende="a3">
<punkt typ="start" x="60" y="65"/>
<punkt typ="ende" x="30" y="85"/>
</transition>
<transition start="a2" ende="a4">
<punkt typ="start" x="60" y="65"/>
<punkt typ="zwischen" x="70" y="72"/>
<punkt typ="ende" x="90" y="85"/>
</transition>
</activate>
```
Ich weis nicht so recht wie den XPath aufbaue, versucht habe ich mit

```
/activate/transition[@start != "a3"] | //transition[@ende != "a3"]
```
was aber nicht funktioniert


----------



## wreid (1. Februar 2008)

Habe den XPath gefunden, habe falsch verzweigt:


```
//transition[attribute::start != "a3" and attribute::ende != "a3"]
```


----------

